# Barking at lawnmowers



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Our puppy loves to sit in the window and could lay there all day. Our street has a lot of pedestrian traffic because we face a park. Usually he’s pretty quiet but he does barks if he sees another dog. If kids or people walk up to the door he gets excited and runs to the window or door but he doesn’t usually bark. 

Every week when the landscapers are working in the park and the greenways, though, he goes nuts. A few times I did a little training with him and reached the point where he would bark when he saw someone and as soon as I acknowledged he’d stop. He often would growl quietly though while he continued to watch them. At the time I was excited that I figured something out on my own and he responded so quickly, so later I was deflated when I realized I had set it up so that he would potentially keep barking if he didn’t get a response. I didn’t maintain the behavior over the summer because we were gone most Fridays. He hasn’t learned “speak” or “shh,” only because it seemed hard to me since he really barks so rarely. I usually respond when he barks because it’s so infrequent, so I know I may have set myself up there. Other than the landscapers, the other time he barks is when his water bowl is empty. He’s trained me to follow him to the sink, where he’ll sit, bark twice, and cock his head expectantly  

Today is the first Friday we’re back to our normal school year schedule, and it’s landscaping day. I was working on something in the next room and the puppy was sitting in the window. He became pretty vocal, more so than usual, but it’s been a while since he’s seen them out there. He kept coming to get me and barked at me and then, trying to herd me over to sit next to him. I finished what I was doing and took him upstairs, where I had other things to work on. Usually it’s an easy bandaid and he’ll take a nap, but today, even though he couldn’t see the workers anymore, he was listening for the sound of the lawnmowers. I couldn’t distract him with any of the normal distractions, he completely ignored all toys and half of the treats, and he sat on alert until the lawnmower sounds were gone. However, once he did fall asleep, the lawnmowers started again behind us and he didn’t wake up. 

I’ve thought it was odd that he tolerates people walking around but not the landscapers, but it’s only once a week so it’s kind of been a joke at our house. Today it went from one of those low priority behaviors that are sort of tolerated to something more concerning. I’m thinking it might be the sound? If this is possible, how do I desensitize him to it when it’s so infrequent? They only come once a week but they’re out there from 9-2, and they’re mowing, edging, and blowing with some kind of motor going the whole time. 

I’ve read about using the door to teach “speak,” but when I tried it a few months ago I had trouble because he doesn’t bark at the door. The only thing I can count on to trigger barking is to leave him by himself, but he has separation anxiety (technically i think it’s isolation distress). 

Should I assume the sound is the issue and focus on that or tackle the barking? Or hope it will improve after a few weeks back in the usual schedule? I’d just accept the barking itself since it’s this one thing but he seems distressed. Nothing like when he’s alone, but he’s tense and fidgety.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I understand how this can be so frustrating, especially with it being 5 hours every Friday. I'm not a trainer, but just thinking logically, I'd start with a new, never had before high value treat given bit by bit every time he stops barking on command. Hopefully that works? Bowie loves the chicken patty treats from Costco, they're so easy to break up into tiny pieces.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow would go berserk whenever she saw our rural mail delivery person dropping off mail at the end of the driveway. Everytime she did this, I would talk to her calmly and quietly and go shhhh shhhh very softly and she would start to calm down. Now she's really good when she sees the mail carrier. She gives just a tiny, quiet woof, just enough to let us know the mail has come. I don't know if it was the way I dealt with her or if she has just gotten used to seeing the mail carrier. She'll still go berserk if someone drives into our driveway. If I see someone coming, I'll pick her up and she's fine. But if she sees someone first, she really barky.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Bowie's Mom said:


> I understand how this can be so frustrating, especially with it being 5 hours every Friday. I'm not a trainer, but just thinking logically, I'd start with a new, never had before high value treat given bit by bit every time he stops barking on command. Hopefully that works? Bowie loves the chicken patty treats from Costco, they're so easy to break up into tiny pieces.


I still haven't tried the simplest treat, fresh chicken. Only because cooking it without any seasoning and keeping it refrigerated hasn't been convenient, and after s while I thought I'd save it for when something special came up. I think you're right that this fits! I know he will like it because he desperately scavenges the floor, ignoring his dinner and sniffing like crazy, whenever we have chicken for dinner. Maybe I'll cook it and cut it up into bags I can freeze so I can take out one out just for Fridays.

The only thing I'm second guessing has to do with reinforcing the wrong behavior. We worked with a trainer very briefly and one thing she mentioned is that sometimes we were rewarding him too soon, and that his body language was still stressed. She pointed out his body language when we wait a little longer he sort of collapses down and finally relaxes and said to reward and praise him then. It's been on my mind lately as I'm working on separation anxiety, so I know I'm overthinking. With the window he never gets to that relaxed point, so I want to make sure I'm not going to reinforce his feelings of stress. If I look at it as an approprimation when he stops barking, I'm assuming he will gradually become more relaxed, right?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Everytime she did this, I would talk to her calmly and quietly and go shhhh shhhh very softly and she would start to calm down. Now she's really good when she sees the mail carrier. She gives just a tiny, quiet woof, just enough to let us know the mail has come.


The first time I worked on it I remember it being so easy, just like that! It reminded me of something I read about alerting behavior, so I just awknowledged it and he would lay back down and watch. But somewhere along the line he has become more stressed and doesn't calm down.

Our sofa is against the window and he lays on the back to look outside. The second time i tried to work on it (after I noticed he was still barking after I awknowledged) I brought an ex pen and set it up by my feet. He has separation issues so I kept it right next to me - I was just controlling his access to the window. When he started barking I put him in the ex pen until he stopped. My plan was to praise and give him a treat and keep him by the window if he only barked once, but we didn't get to that point. When I put him in the ex pen it took a while for him to stop, and then when he was quiet and I let him back up he frantically started barking out the window again. It seemed like it he forgot or didn't connect why he was in the ex pen by the time I took him out. I didn't give him enough time to figure it out, though, because it was tiring to be up and down and I couldn't read or do anything while I was waiting for him to stop barking because it's such an echo-y part of our house I couldn't focus. I only did one "session" of this because I'm hoping there is a better way to handle it.

These are the kind of training issues I'm really trying to wrap my mind around right now! I am always so proud of how easily our puppy learns simple tricks like "sit" and "shake," so I know he's teachable and wants to please, I just have to figure out how to break them down.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a similar situation so I can relate. Perry started out really quiet - I suspect now he was so afraid of everything that he didn't make a sound. Then he got more confident and would bark at a few things - and so we worked on the quiet command which worked if there really wasn't anything out in the yard and with our normal guards. Now, however, he barks at a lot more things AND has decided that running down to sit at the gate and look out and bark at everything is the fun thing to do. 

So we actually have 2 issues - (1)when he's barking like crazy at the gate (or just concentrating) he pays no attention at all to the 'come' command (unless I start walking down the stairs to the gate and then it's 'mom's serious' and he will come.) I'm trying to figure out how to work on that situation specifically because he's great at it when we're working on training or other random times I reinforce the training, but when he's intent on something which is when you really need it, he's far from consistent. 

The second is barking and not stopping when I say 'quiet' at new things - right now it's especially at our new night guard (the regular one is on his annual leave so is gone for a month). Perry does not like him and will bark at the window and not stop. He's even started barking more at the day guard as well - often even before he sees her - so just barking or growling at the noise of the gate opening, etc. So, we're back to working on the quiet command.

What they both have in common is that they're when he's intent on something else or worked up - all listening and training goes completely out the window (and treats and his favorite toys don't work either). So, trying to figure out what to do. Unfortunately, there aren't any trainers here that I would trust with stuff like this - mostly they're all 'old fashioned' trainers in their methods.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry started out really quiet - I suspect now he was so afraid of everything that he didn't make a sound. Then he got more confident and would bark at a few things


Food for thought!

A long time ago I came across an article on teaching redirection. I think either davetgabby posted it or it was another article on a source he'd linked. I taught our puppy "Nose" based on the article, which is our version of the game the article suggested to use in high stress situations. It described how to teach it as a game first and then use it as redirection. I used it so much when he was younger! Lately I've realized I've started to avoid some of the situations that stress him out instead of practicing them. The other day when I started playing "Nose" with him after I removed him from the window and he was still listening for the lawn mowers, it was the first time since I started using it where I initiated the game and he was sort of frantic about it instead of immediately getting excited. He'd do it and take the treat and run to the bedroom door without even letting me pat him or anything, and when I said "Nose" again he wouldn't come. "Nose" is by far his most reliable command and he always comes because he knows it's always playtime and he always gets a treat. That is really what clued me in, and I realized it's gotten worse over time.

For now I'm going to start playing the game with him more at neutral times and see if there's a way I can take it up a notch.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder about NOSE! (Do you actually say, "Nose!")

Target Train your dog to Touch Nose to Hand - We live in a flat


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for the reminder about NOSE! (Do you actually say, "Nose!")
> 
> Target Train your dog to Touch Nose to Hand - We live in a flat


I haven't read this one, thanks for sharing it! I wish I bookmarked the one I read before.

Yes, I used "Nose." It was right around the time I was regretting that we used "shake" instead of "paw" because I wanted to teach "shake" so that he'd shake off before getting him out of the bathtub, so I know there was a specific reason why I used "nose." I just don't remember the reason!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

When Tux was a puppy our condo building was replacing all the windows. It required scaffolding full of men and equipment to travel up and down and to park right outside the windows. I ignored it, and treated it as if it was a normal thing. To this day, Tux loves men in boots. He got used to it as a part of everyday life. (no fear). Yet if there is a knock on the door, he barks. I tell him its nothing to bark at and to come see me (in a calm happy soft voice). I suggest when the landscapers come, in a happy voice, say, "Let's go visit the yard guys!" (give them a title/name) Put on the leash, grab the favorite treat of all time, and hand it to the yard guy. Introduce your dog to everybody in a really happy relaxed voice. Stand and talk to the yard guy and ignore the pup until your dog gets bored. Ask yard guy to have your pup "sit-up" for a treat. Eventually yard guy and lawnmower will be something not to fear or get worked up over.
Most yard guys LOVE dogs anyway and would welcome a break.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*"Nose"*



EvaE1izabeth said:


> Food for thought!
> 
> A long time ago I came across an article on teaching redirection. I think either davetgabby posted it or it was another article on a source he'd linked. I taught our puppy "Nose" based on the article, which is our version of the game the article suggested to use in high stress situations. It described how to teach it as a game first and then use it as redirection. I used it so much when he was younger! Lately I've realized I've started to avoid some of the situations that stress him out instead of practicing them. The other day when I started playing "Nose" with him after I removed him from the window and he was still listening for the lawn mowers, it was the first time since I started using it where I initiated the game and he was sort of frantic about it instead of immediately getting excited. He'd do it and take the treat and run to the bedroom door without even letting me pat him or anything, and when I said "Nose" again he wouldn't come. "Nose" is by far his most reliable command and he always comes because he knows it's always playtime and he always gets a treat. That is really what clued me in, and I realized it's gotten worse over time.
> 
> For now I'm going to start playing the game with him more at neutral times and see if there's a way I can take it up a notch.


Thanks for the reminder. I do play distracting games - but when he's fixated I can't get his attention with anything - even 'puppy crack' (my name for the wellness soft puppy bites which is his absolute favorite, if Mom even looks at the bag I'll run and sit beside her, treat.) If I can catch him when he's getting slightly agitated I can distract him sometimes. So what I need to figure out is how to break that fixation (and work on his come and other commands during the times he's not fixated but wants to do something else).


----------



## lolo1 (Jul 24, 2018)

I sympathize with what you are going through. I brought home a puppy 2 weeks ago (now 10 weeks old) and he barks in the morning at nothing in particular, although sometimes at us, going on from day 1 and we live in a loft/condo. There also is a lot of puppy biting/chewing, he doesn't like to be petted/cuddled, he is tearing up the potty, poo eating, separation anxiety, you name it and he's doing it. He also has a very good expen set up, chew toys, clicker training including touch, multiple types of treats, all positive redirection, and lots of exercise.We have made some progress on the barking in the morning by walking away for a time so he associates barking with people leaving, same for biting, but to be honest he is starting to bark at other times and the biting seems the same and may have turned into a game for him if that makes sense! I understand what you mean when you say "fixated" and it seems impossible to break. We have decided to bring in a trainer to assess the situation and make some training recommendations. People say he will grow out of it, its only been 2 weeks, but I say what if it gets worse!? I will post if I learn any new training ideas or solutions for barking. I sure hope I do!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

For me the concern is less about the barking itself and more about the tension I see. He really doesn’t bark unless he’s stressed. I do have a game plan in mind, thanks to the suggestions. I’m going to take him outside for a couple of short walks this Friday to start, because I realized I have avoided it a little and that always makes it worse! Part of the avoidance is just that I’m a little embarrassed of his barking, and it’s counterproductive since the best way to decrease it is to expose him to it. The other part of my plan is to back up and increase our training time, just for the sake of increasing his confidence and so that I can use the skills he’s learned to redirect him. We used to train for a few minutes every day, but over the course of the summer it decreased to once or twice a week. And next week I’m going to make sure he gets a lot of extra exercise on Thursday night and early Friday morning (too much going on Labor Day weekend to do some of this tomorrow). 

I do know that feeling of “what if it gets worse.” For me it’s more of an insecurity, “what if I’m doing this wrong? What if I’m ruining everything?” I have to remind myself to look for small signs of progress and trust the plan.


----------

